# Differences Between Longbow and Recurve Performance



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

So, I know that recurves are more efficient, but what is the real-world difference between the two? I don't need to know about centershot vs. not, etc, but I would like to know what the actual difference between them is. Thanks for all your help.

Ben


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Think first you have to define Longbow, some 3p takedowns I've seen just look like Recurves with a little less curve in the limb, yet people call these Longbows, for me it's one piece 'D' shaped (when strung) Longbow as in IFAA rules and for some hard core Archers nothing but Hill style bow counts.


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

in my limited experience, i find that recurves seem to work better with light arrows & longbows work better with heavy arrows, but i'm talking 70" for a longbow, not 62".


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you accept my Morrison Mini Metal ILF 13" riser with Carbon/Foam limbs as a longbow, than I don't see any performance difference at all.


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

So it all comes down to composition/materials, like a recurve? I'm thinking not only the hill-style bows, but reflex-deflex longbows as well.


----------



## marc weier (May 26, 2009)

Recurves have the potential to out perform modern longbows but most don't. If you do a search for Walk The Talk, you will see the results from a bow test that was done a few years ago. Longbows by far were the fastest. I don't remember a single recurve that tested over 190 at 10 grains per pound and there were about a dozen longbows that were 190 or above.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Marc these Recurves from Sky have some good numbers


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

The gap is much smaller now and in most cases almost closed between recurves and LB's....


----------



## chewie146 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the information everyone. It was more curiosity. I'm already beginning to relearn a recurve. I don't think I need a longbow to help with the confusion. But, it is interesting to see that the design of the bow has been compensated for by advances in materials.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Lighter\straighter carbon arrows and more modern string materials have also played a big part in increasing Bow speeds, with IFAA the restricting factor is having to use Wood arrows so Recure will always have the speed edge there.


----------

